# recurrent login prompt



## Vitapned (Feb 16, 2010)

I have been using a FreeBSD 7.2 generic x86 installation that has been working well for a few months, and now the root account login prompts normally on boot then prompts for password normally, and after a correct response and display of a welcome message, returns to the login prompt without going to the command prompt. This only happens for the root account, my other non-super account was not affected.

This happened after first trying to get a compiling version of gedit (which defeated me after I threw a few dependency installations at it but couldn't get an iconv() library dependency installed) and then trying to install the gnustep from the port, which failed because of missing gtk+ or other dependency installs. I am not sure when in that process the problem first occurred, I was probably installing from the sources wrong and to the wrong locations.

I have pretty much resigned myself to a fresh install, but
I am wondering if anyone has seen this problem, and if there might be a better way to manage the software installation I was trying to do. None of the Gnome package manager type programs like BPM were working very well for me, hopefully that has changed in FreeBSD 8.0.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 16, 2010)

There's either something wrong with the shell or one of the dot files. Try booting to single user mode to fix it.


----------

